# Kashi's the biggest momma's boy



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So as some of you know by now, Kashi is a big cuddler when he's out with me. Well, the other day he decided he wanted to explore my couch, but I kept having to pick him up and put him back on my lap because I didn't want him falling off. Thinking that it would be fun to give him a play area he can explore in, I purchased a playpen for him today.

I set it up... and the result was.. well, not good :? :lol: 

The minute I put him down on the floor his raised his quills and then scuttled into a hidey hut. After that he would only take food from me and then go back into hiding. The entire time his quills were raised and he was huffing at the slightest movements.

Finally after about half an hour, I picked him up, and guess what? He's back to his happy little self.

He curled up on my palm and I pet his face until he fell asleep.

Apparently he much prefers mommy's warm hands to the big scary playpen :roll: 

I'm going to try again and see how it goes tomorrow... but he's GOT to be the biggest momma's boy :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so precious and would have melted my heart  It is so sweet and must feel great that he loves you so much and couldn't wait til he could get in his comfy spot


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hahahahahaha the mental imagery of that is so adorable!! He sounds like such a little love


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Very sweet!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Don't you feel loved!? That's just so sweet!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

It was very sweet of him... but I really want him to be more comfortable with the playpen!

Any advice/tips other than just exposing him to it frequently?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

My first thought is to toss some live mealworms in the pen, then send him in after them. Turn it into a hunting ground!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nebular said:


> My first thought is to toss some live mealworms in the pen, then send him in after them. Turn it into a hunting ground!


That is an awesome suggestion! The only problem is that I'm not sure he will be able to find the mealies... I making a dig box filled with tissues and mealies once... and he did not understand the point of it and tried eating the tissues :? I think maybe if I put A LOT of them around the cage floor he will explore hmm


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Maybe sit in the playpen with him for a few times.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm sure he'll like the playpen a lot more if you're in it like PJM suggested...but you know he loves his mommy!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Nebular said:
> 
> 
> > My first thought is to toss some live mealworms in the pen, then send him in after them. Turn it into a hunting ground!
> ...


If it's a flat-bottom cage with nothing for the mealies to hide in, I'd imagine it would be OK (so no piles of fleece to hide in for the first couple of times while he gets used to the area). If Norman can find the brown meal worms on my brown couch, I'm sure Kashi will be able to find 'em as well.


----------

